# Uber to Uber Accidents, Are You Covered?



## TalkUberInsurance (Nov 28, 2017)

I have heard that, at least in some states, if two Uber vehicles get into an accident, the insurance works differently than with a typical insurance situation.

The accident is considered a collision, so a person's collision insurance would apply after the $1,000 deductible is met assuming they have it. As opposed to having someone's Property Damage Insurance apply to the accident.

Uber was able to add this provision since they are the insurance covering both sides of the accident and it's treated as a sort of "in-house" incident.

Has anyone else heard this? Know if it's true?


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

I'm not sure if it's the same elsewhere with other insurers, but mine (Auto Club of So Cal) waives the deductibles if both drivers involved in an accident are insured with the company. Might be a stretch to expect a similar courtesy from Uber/Raiser.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Older Chauffeur said:


> I'm not sure if it's the same elsewhere with other insurers, but mine (Auto Club of So Cal) waives the deductibles if both drivers involved in an accident are insured with the company. Might be a stretch to expect a similar courtesy from Uber/Raiser.


My guess is... they don't waive it ever...

This is uber/James River we are talking about, not a reputable car service/insurance company.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

Personal insurance is never involved when the app is on. If someone tries to make a claim through their personal insurance, it would be considered fraud. Both parties would have a $1000 deductible and file through JR.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

njn said:


> Personal insurance is never involved when the app is on. If someone tries to make a claim through their personal insurance, it would be considered fraud. Both parties would have a $1000 deductible and file through JR.


depends on the state.

In Florida uber's insurance is liability only until your actively on any phase of a trip (going to a pickup location or driving a customer). Your personal insurance would pay to fix your car, or no one will...


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

njn said:


> Personal insurance is never involved when the app is on. If someone tries to make a claim through their personal insurance, it would be considered fraud. Both parties would have a $1000 deductible and file through JR.


Never say never- several insurance companies now write personal policies which include app on coverage or offer riders on existing personal policies to cover ridesharing. There would be no fraud in those circumstances.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Older Chauffeur said:


> Never say never- several insurance companies now write personal policies which include app on coverage or offer riders on existing personal policies to cover ridesharing. There would be no fraud in those circumstances.


Not going through uber first?

That's still trying to stick the wrong company with the insurance claim, which is fraud.

Unless you have a $500 a month policy, not reporting it to uber's policy and telling your insurance that uber's policy is primary, is STILL insurance fraud even if you have a rideshare policy.

$5.00 a month isn't an upgrade to commercial insurance, it's a line on your file to tell your primary insurance to check with fluber during an investigation and see if you were online or not.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Not going through uber first?
> 
> That's still trying to stick the wrong company with the insurance claim, which is fraud.
> 
> ...


The point I was making is that you can in some states get a personal policy that will cover you for what Uber/Lyft doesn't, like collision on your vehicle when it's your fault or when you have been hit by an at fault uninsured driver. Depending on the policy, you might be covered for your injuries that aren't covered by U/L.

If you have such a policy, it would involve both your personal insurance and U/L coverage, as your personal insurer would obviously know about your TNC business.


----------



## F1DNA (Nov 13, 2017)

njn said:


> Personal insurance is never involved when the app is on. If someone tries to make a claim through their personal insurance, it would be considered fraud. Both parties would have a $1000 deductible and file through JR.


NEVER make a blanket statement

(Yes, that was a blanket statement, congrats on being able to follow along)

Read this, https://www.statefarm.com/insurance/auto/coverage-options/rideshare-insurance

Then come back and say you were wrong. Specifically, these 2 lines:


It's a smart add-on that puts your personal policy deductible into effect, even if you're driving for a TNC. If your personal policy deductible is less than your TNC's deductible, you pay the lower amount.
If you have a claim, you deal directly with State Farm.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

F1DNA said:


> NEVER make a blanket statement
> 
> (Yes, that was a blanket statement, congrats on being able to follow along)
> 
> ...


That's actually a pretty good plan. Covers everything expect liability. That's what i would want if i ever go back to Flubering.


----------

